# Gigging



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Not looking for your honey holes but where are y'all having luck? Upper bays, pass, etc....general area? Going tonight with my brother. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

We went last night to check out the new boat/floundering lights. Only fished about 1 1/2 hours, got one decent fish around 3 lbs. Ft. Pickens area. Only fish we saw.


----------

